# about 2004 SE-R Spec V



## ccwq (Feb 1, 2004)

I was a 2002 se-r spec v owner. unfortunlly, it's totally lost in an terriable accident. 

SE-R Spev V is so fun when u drive it. great audio system, not bad horsepower, skyline style seats etc, I am just wondering if 2004 model is better than 2002 model, I ll get one on next monday. it 's used, but only 5k KM, and use brembo break system option. 

Hoping someone can tell me some story about his 2004 model se-r spec v.

btw, I think 2002 se-r spec v looks nicer than 2004, isnt it?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

ccwq said:


> I was a 2002 se-r spec v owner. unfortunlly, it's totally lost in an terriable accident.
> 
> SE-R Spev V is so fun when u drive it. great audio system, not bad horsepower, skyline style seats etc, I am just wondering if 2004 model is better than 2002 model, I ll get one on next monday. it 's used, but only 5k KM, and use brembo break system option.
> 
> ...


04' are running 14.8 stock in the quarter mile, mainly because of the correction of the early modle recalls, Mainly the Intake manifold and the butterfly vaulves. Other than that and the brakes and exterior styleing there is not that much different.


----------



## ccwq (Feb 1, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> 04' are running 14.8 stock in the quarter mile, mainly because of the correction of the early modle recalls, Mainly the Intake manifold and the butterfly vaulves. Other than that and the brakes and exterior styleing there is not that much different.


oh that's cool, any others?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

heh, the skyline style seats, well, aren't skyline style  they're recovered sentra seats. 

The 04 does perform slightly better, however only the better drivers have attained high 14s stock......I haven't heard of anyone getting a 14.8 stock. it's no RSX-S, it craps out on top end for sure.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

if the 04's r running better from recall fixes, then is ther a way we can make our 03's just as sufficient as the 04's


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nope. different engine management tuning and O2 sensors. probably some changes in internals and stuff too.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

chimmike said:


> nope. different engine management tuning and O2 sensors. probably some changes in internals and stuff too.



Where are you finding this to back it uo???? Not calling you out just want to know!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Where are you finding this to back it uo???? Not calling you out just want to know!



it's a fact. the 04 QR25 and even 1.8 use wideband O2 sensors and a different knock sensor.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

chimmike said:


> it's a fact. the 04 QR25 and even 1.8 use wideband O2 sensors and a different knock sensor.


Well Help me out where Are you finding your facts?????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Well Help me out where Are you finding your facts?????



Mike Kojima, Travis, a few others.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

chimmike said:


> Mike Kojima, Travis, a few others.



Where is it posted? I would like to read about it? I have several time slips and conframations from the V board that are different from what you are staying and I would just like to be pointed in the right direction......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Where is it posted? I would like to read about it? I have several time slips and conframations from the V board that are different from what you are staying and I would just like to be pointed in the right direction......


b15sentra.net

I prefer to stay away from thevboard for a number of reasons.

you realize they have a forced induction forum there, but only like 2 members have boost? I find that kinda strange.......


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Where is it posted? I would like to read about it? I have several time slips and conframations from the V board that are different from what you are staying and I would just like to be pointed in the right direction......


the knock sensor, and o2 sensors ARE different on the 04.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

tekmode said:


> the knock sensor, and o2 sensors ARE different on the 04.



Where is that proof? I want to find out!!!!! Point me in the right direction please!!!!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Umm, tekmode is right about what he is saying. You could find that information on http://www.thevboard.com. Some magazines had discussed this topic too.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Where is that proof? I want to find out!!!!! Point me in the right direction please!!!!



why do you need proof......? do you not believe us or something?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Harris said:


> Umm, tekmode is right about what he is saying. You could find that information on http://www.thevboard.com. Some magazines had discussed this topic too.


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Harris said:


> Umm, tekmode is right about what he is saying. You could find that information on http://www.thevboard.com. Some magazines had discussed this topic too.


I am not finding it on the V board? Where exactly is it at?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Search it or ask them. They'll lead you to it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its definitely on b15sentra.net


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Actually the Spec is the only 2.5L not running the wideband on the 04's. Must be some other way they're knocking a half second off 1/4 mile times?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chillboy said:


> Actually the Spec is the only 2.5L not running the wideband on the 04's. Must be some other way they're knocking a half second off 1/4 mile times?



Travis said the Spec has the widebands, as do the 1.8s, and the spec has a totally different knock sensor. Hell, I think I remember Sarah Forst saying it too.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=27840

This is were I read that.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Crap I prob blew the only chance I'll ever have to say SEARCH Chimmike lol.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Chillboy said:


> Crap I prob blew the only chance I'll ever have to say SEARCH Chimmike lol.


yes you did....why don't the spec's have wideband but the se-r does


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol. That's strange tho, cuz I remember Travis wasn't the only one who said this.................if the auto SER has it, why wouldn't the Spec V, you know?

Sarah Forst said something about wideband sensors and different knock sensors a few months ago on b15sentra.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

chimmike said:


> why do you need proof......? do you not believe us or something?



G14 classified~!!!!


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> G14 classified~!!!!


ok.....


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

so you r saying that we cannot get wideband 02 sensors and a new knock sensor for our 03's form the 04's, not possible? Or is it even worth it?


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

A new knock sensor should wire right in. To go wideband you need a controller like the AEM UEGO or plx.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chillboy said:


> A new knock sensor should wire right in. To go wideband you need a controller like the AEM UEGO or plx.com



actually it won't according to Sarah Forst. the ECU only recognizes the one it's programmed for.

think about it this way......your engine is made for gasoline.....if you put diesel in it...it's not gonna work.

same with differnt kinds of o2 sensors and knock sensors iirc.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

That's what the controller is for but I should mention that our operating voltage on the narrowband must be 0-1V for it to work with the ECU adn a couple cheap resistors. If not you will have to run the wideband standalone with a dataloger and retain the narrowband. For a knock sensor of course not any one will work, but I'm sure we could find one better from a non-compact with the same wiring and voltage req's. As for the diesel fuel, only 94oct and up for my car.

I jumped the gun as I'm running EMS standalone and will benefit greatly from the wideband and it will run fine with the controller. Knock sensor it would be better to isolate using one of the many writeups and save buying a new one anyways.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd love to run standalone, but alas $$ is of great concern


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Does anyone know the voltage range of our O2 sensor cause I'm pretty sure you could go to a single wideband in the manifold factory location if it will read 0-1V. Here's the installation procedure for plx http://www.plxdevices.com/PLXApp004.htm


----------

